# Bad Fires Pics



## Roy (Feb 22, 2009)

Many have seen pics of the bad fires here on the TV. You may or may not have seen these.
Might just make your hair curl.

#1. Self explained.






#2. Fire heading toward the states largest power station.





#3. Whats left of the town of Kinglake, part of only, the rest of the town is the same.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 22, 2009)

WOW Roy these pics are a shocker


----------



## P-chan (Feb 22, 2009)

It's just sickening. What loss....


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 22, 2009)

OMG!!  :sob: There are no words. Prayers & thoughts to the survivors & firefighters! 
Pic 3 - isn't it something how there can be a patch or two of green trees?


----------



## Rick (Feb 22, 2009)

The press has died down in my neck of the woods. Are things starting to get under control yet?

That top picture is beyond belief. It reminds me of some of the pics of big tornadoes.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 22, 2009)

Dramatic to look at those pictures!! But what a tragedy for those many families loosing their people and/ or their homes!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 22, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> Dramatic to look at those pictures!! But what a tragedy for those many families loosing their people and/ or their homes!!! Jean



I can't agree more with Jean!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 22, 2009)

Unbelievable. Truly.


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 22, 2009)

that is intense


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 23, 2009)

That is scary!!


Ramon


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2009)

Rick said:


> The press has died down in my neck of the woods. Are things starting to get under control yet?



The fires have been control to a greater extent but breakouts are still occuring. Today was a total fire ban and a 35c temp'. There is a wind change coming thru which will test everything and we are expecting another 40c+++ day on Friday. All hell could break loose again.
At one fire there is concern that a new running edge has got away and 2 more towns are under threat. Latest news.


----------



## emydura (Feb 23, 2009)

That first photo is amazing. 

I remember seeing footage of guys in shorts, singlets and thongs with a garden house attempting to put out a fire 50 m high. It looked rediculous and fruitless. The water would have evaporated before it reached a metre. They were asking for trouble.

David


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 23, 2009)

emydura said:


> That first photo is amazing. David


It certainly is! I don't think I would have been standing there taking a pic! I don't care how far my lens would zoom out! 
Was it here or somewhere else I read ...... if you see the smoke get moving NOW! .... if you see the flames you're too late! 

Makes me wonder if they made it in time?


----------



## emydura (Feb 23, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> It certainly is! I don't think I would have been standing there taking a pic! I don't care how far my lens would zoom out!
> Was it here or somewhere else I read ...... if you see the smoke get moving NOW! .... if you see the flames you're too late!
> 
> Makes me wonder if they made it in time?



Actually they were saying here if you saw the smoke it was too late. The fires were moving insanely fast.

David


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2009)

Unfortunately, I read today that there is renewed trouble w/ fires there. Stay safe.


----------



## bench72 (Feb 23, 2009)

you're right Eric, the fire dangers are very much still a reality for many. I just got off the phone from some friends who had evacuated the Dandenong Ranges which is not very far from central Melbourne. Also, the news have mentioned that a lovely town in the northwest of Melb which I have gone a couple of times to for holidays, ie Daylesford is in danger... Hopefully these fires are contained before Friday when again dangers of hot windy conditions are expected again... please pray, wish, hope for the rains soon.


----------

